# Hair on boar goat legs



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi!
I was wondering on what is your tips and tricks (if you will share them) to have hair grow fast and on legs only. My fair wants to have "big" (long haired, and fluffed) legs. Do you recomend a supplement or treatment. What do you recomend? Also what are your thoughts on adhesive?
Any advice, tips, and tricks are greatly appreciated!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is nothing to make hair grow fast on only one part of the body. But I'm sure people will have ideas to help in general.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't have any experience with goats, but with steers/beef heifers to make their leg hair grow longer and fluffier you brush it constantly, wash them at least once a week, and blow them out every day, especially on the legs... There's also this attachment that u can put on a drill that spins around and makes it fluffy. People will also put them in air-conditioned stalls/rooms in their barns cuz hair grows faster in cold, but idk if that really helps. 

Idk anything Abt supplements or feed and this is for steers so idk if it would work on goats lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

brigieboo said:


> I don't have any experience with goats, but with steers/beef heifers to make their leg hair grow longer and fluffier you brush it constantly, wash them at least once a week, and blow them out every day, especially on the legs... There's also this attachment that u can put on a drill that spins around and makes it fluffy. People will also put them in air-conditioned stalls/rooms in their barns cuz hair grows faster in cold, but idk if that really helps.
> 
> Idk anything Abt supplements or feed and this is for steers so idk if it would work on goats lol


Yes this! Most of the time when you see those nice big fluffy animals, even the goats with fluffy hair, it’s mostly genetics. I actually bought a super nice show heifer that the guy was culling because she lacked fluff. Anyways, but this is good advise to get the best out of what your goat will genetically produce. There really are no supplements that will get you great results. Tried them before and it was a waste of money so don’t buy into that


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes this! Most of the time when you see those nice big fluffy animals, even the goats with fluffy hair, it’s mostly genetics. I actually bought a super nice show heifer that the guy was culling because she lacked fluff. Anyways, but this is good advise to get the best out of what your goat will genetically produce. There really are no supplements that will get you great results. Tried them before and it was a waste of money so don’t buy into that


Yes I forgot to add the genetics part!! Haha my brother is tryna get his simmy steer to be nice and fluffy on the legs but that guy just doesn't have the fluffy hair genetics so he isn't gonna get anywhere.. mine this year has some fluffiness in his genetics tho so I'm gonna see what I can do with that leg hair 😏


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> There is nothing to make hair grow fast on only one part of the body. But I'm sure people will have ideas to help in general.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> I don't have any experience with goats, but with steers/beef heifers to make their leg hair grow longer and fluffier you brush it constantly, wash them at least once a week, and blow them out every day, especially on the legs... There's also this attachment that u can put on a drill that spins around and makes it fluffy. People will also put them in air-conditioned stalls/rooms in their barns cuz hair grows faster in cold, but idk if that really helps.
> 
> Idk anything Abt supplements or feed and this is for steers so idk if it would work on goats lol


Thanks!!!

On the attachment that attaches to a drill to make the legs fluffy, will it, like, rip the hair out since it is attached to the drill?
Also on the cattle supplements, what do you think about feeding Purina 4-squared stocker and grower pelletted cattle supplement? I fed it to my boar goat the year before last and was thinking to do it again this year (it was a good price at my local tractor supply co.). Any thoughts on that?
Thanks so much for the info!!!!! ♡♡♡


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No it doesn’t rip the hair out at all. It’s like a soft round brush. It does a great job getting that hair to stand up and out and takes less time then hand brushing. We mostly use it to trail the hair a few weeks before the fair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

By the way, boar is a pig, boer is a goat.


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> No it doesn’t rip the hair out at all. It’s like a soft round brush. It does a great job getting that hair to stand up and out and takes less time then hand brushing. We mostly use it to trail the hair a few weeks before the fair


I had looked in to it and was thinking to buy it but the thought of ripping out hair made me hesitate.
Thank You so much!


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi again, 
I had a question on blowers. My dad wanted me to buy a leaf blower thing instead of a goat blower because it was cheaper and he thinks it wI'll do the same thing. He has never shown boer goats, so I do not know if it will work. 
What kind of blower do you recomend?
Thanks!!!! ♡


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I wouldn’t go with a leaf blower. You can’t really get it down and blow the hair up because it’s so long. I have seen people use shop vacs that allow it to blow air out but honestly it doesn’t compare to the power of a blower for livestock. It doesn’t just blow air to dry them it’s like a super wind tunnel that blows the water off the animal and helps style their hair. I like cheap don’t get me wrong but the blower is well worth having. 
Unless your planning on doing a LOT of showing any blower will do. Everyone has their idea of what is the best of the best but honestly if it’s only being used for a project or two a year a cheap one will be just fine.
I got the Sullivan blower though. I got it because it had heat and also a outlet to plug something else into it. At the fair it’s a mad fight over outlets so this way all the kids need is one outlet and we just plug the clipper into it


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> No I wouldn’t go with a leaf blower. You can’t really get it down and blow the hair up because it’s so long. I have seen people use shop vacs that allow it to blow air out but honestly it doesn’t compare to the power of a blower for livestock. It doesn’t just blow air to dry them it’s like a super wind tunnel that blows the water off the animal and helps style their hair. I like cheap don’t get me wrong but the blower is well worth having.
> Unless your planning on doing a LOT of showing any blower will do. Everyone has their idea of what is the best of the best but honestly if it’s only being used for a project or two a year a cheap one will be just fine.
> I got the Sullivan blower though. I got it because it had heat and also a outlet to plug something else into it. At the fair it’s a mad fight over outlets so this way all the kids need is one outlet and we just plug the clipper into it


Thank you so much!!!♡♡♡
I really appreciate it!!!♡


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm very late posting on this subject, but thought I would add that with all that said, a good wash and conditioning routine will do your goat well. My favorite conditioning spray is The Green Stuff. We used it this past summer with very good results on my daughters breeding goats. It can be used daily, spray in, let it sit for few minutes then gently blow dry. You will not get the results you want from anything other than a blow dryer, highly recommend the kind for cattle, but they are $$$, so you might look into a really good dog grooming blow dryer if you aren't able to get the higher end dryers. We'll probably be in the market for a new one this spring, I bought our Circuiteer blower used in 2015 and it's been a workhorse and was no where near new when we bought it. This past summer alone it was used nearly every day. 

As for adhesives, it all depends on your county fair rules. If it says no adhesives, then just work on training and fluffing the hair and put your goat on the stand prior to entering the show ring so that your goat goes straight from the stand to the ring. 
We've never done the adhesive's but even the breeding Boer world is going that way, so we may end up learning this spring, ugh. lol. I'll admit I am not a fan of it at all.


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm very late posting on this subject, but thought I would add that with all that said, a good wash and conditioning routine will do your goat well. My favorite conditioning spray is The Green Stuff. We used it this past summer with very good results on my daughters breeding goats. It can be used daily, spray in, let it sit for few minutes then gently blow dry. You will not get the results you want from anything other than a blow dryer, highly recommend the kind for cattle, but they are $$$, so you might look into a really good dog grooming blow dryer if you aren't able to get the higher end dryers. We'll probably be in the market for a new one this spring, I bought our Circuiteer blower used in 2015 and it's been a workhorse and was no where near new when we bought it. This past summer alone it was used nearly every day.
> 
> As for adhesives, it all depends on your county fair rules. If it says no adhesives, then just work on training and fluffing the hair and put your goat on the stand prior to entering the show ring so that your goat goes straight from the stand to the ring.
> We've never done the adhesive's but even the breeding Boer world is going that way, so we may end up learning this spring, ugh. lol. I'll admit I am not a fan of it at all.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!
On your circuiteer blower, where did you buy it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

FarmGirlLover said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!
> On your circuiteer blower, where did you buy it?


You're welcome! We bought our blower from a friend of a friend who had gotten out of showing years earlier and just had stuff sitting around. Check on Facebook groups, marketplace, craigslist, but definitely beware of scammers.

Here are a couple of videos I found on youtube that might be useful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## FarmGirlLover (Dec 15, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> You're welcome! We bought our blower from a friend of a friend who had gotten out of showing years earlier and just had stuff sitting around. Check on Facebook groups, marketplace, craigslist, but definitely beware of scammers.
> 
> Here are a couple of videos I found on youtube that might be useful!


Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate al the help!! ♡


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a question from a total neophyte when it comes to fitting a Boer goat- Why fuzzy legs? You don't eat fuzz! 
Just wondered.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, just makes the leg look purdy.


----------

